# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] 77.5k full+full (sw) warlock (Xbox)

## nexuspier

77.5 K full warlock 
Band of air Mirage all core item completed 
All mission and campaign completed 
Mounts and companion ready 
ench completed 
Contact to get information about the account and ask questions


0FAADDB8-02EB-4F3D-9307-BF423148D834.jpg
22A7D847-94FC-4447-914C-4699729750E7.jpg
50E63CEE-134A-4CB7-B251-F015A6630C5E.jpg
73204C5A-E8F4-46A7-8D71-D827FD816CA1.jpg
ACF89FA9-52FC-4748-B098-2251D963FD32.jpg
BC1CB9D5-3A69-47AC-8164-DF30FAB18DEE.jpg
BDE44C41-0684-4D06-8C9E-024CCFA2D318.jpg


All the information is in the pictures. 
I will try to answer your questions.

----------

